# What about the 1d Mark IV? Does anyone here own one?



## BornNearDaBayou (Jan 25, 2012)

I am looking at potentially getting this camera in the near future. How is the image quality compared to the 5d II that I ALREADY OWN? I think it gets overlooked a lot in these forums....and it is several years old. 

But if I can find one for a great price, wouldn't it be worth it to splurge and get one? Also, the much older 1D Mark III (10.1 MP) can be had for very cheap. Maybe it would be a charmer if I sell my only Nikon body, the D7000.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. BTW, I mainly do street photography and landscape. But I plan on starting to photograph surfers in the next few months.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> But I plan on starting to photograph surfers in the next few months.



The 1D IV will excel for that use. The AF system is leaps and bounds ahead of the 5DII, and while the ISO performance is not as good as the 5DII at 'normal' ISO settings (50-3200), at ISO 6400 and higher the 1D IV is a bit better.


----------



## kennykodak (Jan 25, 2012)

i have a 1D IV and a 5D II. i use the the 1D IV as my primary camera and the 5D II for groups and studio portraits.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 25, 2012)

Just rented it 2 wks ago and fell in love with it (c/w my 7D), so I bought it 

Agree with Neuro - excels in low-light/high ISO 
Here is a sample photo in a terribly lit indoor gym (concert hall) with the 1DIV at iso 12,800, using the 70-200/2/8L IS II on a monopod at 2.8. 1/1000 (Tv) and minimally processed with Adobe Camera Raw. 




PVC18Yellowreedits1D053 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Flake (Jan 25, 2012)

Am I reading this right? The 1D MkIV is several years old?? It was reviewed on DPreview (normally the time cameras go on general release) February 2010 , I wouldn't describe a two year old model as several years old.

The preceeding camera (MkIII) had problems with its autofocus, finding objects approaching the camera at speed particularly difficult, later models had a blue spot to show they had an update to the AF sub mirror box assembly, older models were recalled, so if you are considering one make sure its had the mods fitted.

Both of these cameras a professional models, and favoured by sports / action photographers & the paparazzi, some will have led very hard lives and you should avoid those which look a little tired.

The Mark IV was given a gold award by Dpreview, it's a great camera with class leading image quality, but are you prepared for the levels of customisation that it allows? Even the seasoned testers at DPreview found the degree of customisation of the AF system 'challenging'.


----------



## Cannon Man (Jan 25, 2012)

I have had a 5D Mark II before and i swapped it for the 1DIV 1,5 years ago and they are totally in a different class! in terms of ergonomics, reliability, build quality, functions, everything.

I could never go back for a second using the 5D on a real man's photo job =)

I have 2 1D Mark IV's myself and i bought another two for my business and i love them to death!
After using them for that time, every time i pick up my 1D i appreciate what it is and what it does a whole lot.


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 2 7Ds and a 1D4. Under "normal" conditions I tend to turn to the 7D because the 1D4 just feels awkward in my hands. It's big and bulky and I never liked how it felt. If I'm shooting for important clients or when the lighting is challenging, I'll bust out the 1D4. Additionally, and I know this is stupid, but clients look at the 1D4 and are immediately impressed by the looks of the machine. I don't know how many times I've had people say things like "damn, look at that thing." It really does make you look like more of a pro and not just a dude with a camera.

For whatever that's worth....


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 25, 2012)

One man's cheap is another man's horrifyingly expensive.  From everything I've read, it is a wonderful camera, but I really doubt you'll see it drop much in price/value. It's nice to think the 1DX will make it drop like a stone (Nice if don't have one) but the 1DX is $6800, and will be back ordered for 6-12 months. The Mark IV is selling for $4100ish used on eBay, and I'll bet it still will be in 6 months. The 1DX is also new tech that will have it's problems while many shoppers will opt for the tried and true.

On the other hand, if you need o get rid of your for say a grand, call me ;D


----------



## silat shooters (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm considering a used one as well. Seems prices have started to dip under $4K.

I've seen some nice work out of them and definitely don't hear the horror stories about AF that the prior generation had issues with.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 26, 2012)

Flake said:


> The Mark IV was given a gold award by Dpreview, it's a great camera with class leading image quality, but are you prepared for the levels of customisation that it allows? Even the seasoned testers at DPreview found the degree of customisation of the AF system 'challenging'.



It is only challenging if you mess with it. Mine is pretty much the factory default. Only real change is the use of joystick for AF without pressing the other button first. This keeps it in line with the other cameras I have


----------



## Panurus (Jan 26, 2012)

A great tools of the 1D mk IV is the exposure level indicator.

You have to use the fel button and:

1.With multi spot metering readings, you can see the relative exposure levels of multiple areas in the picture and set the exposure to obtain the desires result.

2. with flash : the flash exposure level is a big plus.
Metered Manual Flash exposure is very easy with this.

The main difference between CANON and NIKON.


----------



## CanonFanNum1 (Jan 26, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> I am looking at potentially getting this camera in the near future. How is the image quality compared to the 5d II that I ALREADY OWN? I think it gets overlooked a lot in these forums....and it is several years old.
> 
> But if I can find one for a great price, wouldn't it be worth it to splurge and get one? Also, the much older 1D Mark III (10.1 MP) can be had for very cheap. Maybe it would be a charmer if I sell my only Nikon body, the D7000.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. BTW, I mainly do street photography and landscape. But I plan on starting to photograph surfers in the next few months.



I traded my 7D for 1DMKIV last year and am very happy with the move. I have 5DMKII that is a nice compliment to 1DMKIV... I leave the 1DMKIV behind when I know I wont shoot any action. For action, I'll have both on me and use the 5DMKII only for my secondary lens choice when stuff gets crazy (ideally the 2nd body would be either 5DMKIII with better AF\FPS or another 1DMKIV or get IDX and demote IDMKIV to secondary  <= dreaming).

Anywho... as others have said, its not that old and has met all of my expectations. The iso 12,800 stuff is just amazing... 10 FPS with great AF differentiates it from the 7D. That said, I wouldnt be surprised to see the 7DmkII go after similar capabilites (the 7D was better than the 1DmkIII if I recall... lots of people are happy with 7D instead of 1DmkIV too... it's just your personal\professional pain point).

As for surfers... I used the 1DmkIV last Nov at the ASP Rip Curl in SF. The 10 FPS bursts were pretty cool . Take a look if you like (www.jmhpics.com). [... puts link to site ... expects noobs to flame him ... don't care ]

Hope this helps...

Final comment to keep in mind... *generally speaking*... $4k in really good glass will probably improve your photos more than a $4k body will (holding everything equal). After your glass is top-shelf, then dable in better bodies (and keep in mind, the glass will retain\appreaciate whereas the body will depreciate with newer tech coming out).


----------



## willrobb (Jan 26, 2012)

nice surf shots, liked the nature and racing shots too, a +1 rather than a flaming from me, to be honest I'd rather see pics that back up the words 

The 1DmkIV and 5DmkII combo must be a great combo, I have to admit a twinge of jealousy. I was nearly there two years ago, had the 5DmkII, was selling the 5DC, was tossing up between the 1DmkIV and a 7D, but it was only two months to our my wedding/honeymoon and I plumped for the 7D and spent the rest on the honeymoon...I'm still happily married so I guess I was right ;-) Happy to have two 5DmkII bodies now, but the 1DmkIV still tempts me dearly....


----------



## JR (Jan 26, 2012)

Reading this thread just confirms to me that there is much more to the 1 series then simply spec. 18 months ago I almost got the 1DIV but instead I got the 5DmkII because I really wanted a full frame. I had been 10 years out of photography so I had forgottened how pro bodies are good. Today while I like the 5DmkII, I am just realizing I need a 1 series camera and this is why I cant wait for the 1DX! Like willrob, I am a bit jealous too, but a good kind of jealousy!

Jacques


----------



## CanonFanNum1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't be jealous of my insanity !!!  !!! <= needs professional help


----------



## JR (Jan 27, 2012)

CanonFanNum1 said:


> Don't be jealous of my insanity !!!  !!! <= needs professional help



Lol...I think by default we all have a little insanity for Canon gears around here!


----------



## BornNearDaBayou (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks to all that answered. Really appreciate the time it took to respond. 

To CanonFan, I bookmarked your site. Amazing pics, man. Great, great stuff. BTW, what part of Cali are you from? Assuming, of course, you live there.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 27, 2012)

I would really like to own one and if it drops close to $3k some time later this year I am going for one (assuming I have not gotten a 5d3 already)


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 28, 2012)

I should have never read this thread. Just bought an 1D4 mostly because of all the praisings here.

Hate you guys...


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 28, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> I should have never read this thread. Just bought an 1D4 mostly because of all the praisings here.
> 
> Hate you guys...



Hope you enjoy your new toy as much as I do mine ;D


----------



## celliottuk (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got a 7D and a 1DIV. Most shots tend to be Rock bands(Low light levels), and birds in flight(Need high FPS to ensure that I get the bird landing or whatever). Due to the great FPS and outstanding Low-light performance, I don't think you can beat the 1DIV.
That said, it's so heavy, that even with a sling, with a big lens on, my back really hurts after 3-4 hours, and it does scream "Pro photographer"-which the 7D doesn't, so it can be the wrong thing to have if you want candid shots


----------



## Crapking (Jan 28, 2012)

celliottuk said:


> so it can be the wrong thing to have if you want candid shots



But, ...having just switched from the 7d, I find the extra stop or two in low light performance allows me to grab 'party pictures' easier - the AFalso works better in low light, so I can grab a quick candid w/o flash. Maybe not always 'publishable' but good enough for web-sharing those moments your friends may or may not want to memorialize


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 28, 2012)

CanonFanNum1 said:


> As for surfers... I used the 1DmkIV last Nov at the ASP Rip Curl in SF. The 10 FPS bursts were pretty cool . Take a look if you like (www.jmhpics.com). [... puts link to site ... expects noobs to flame him ... don't care ]


Loved the photos, especially the dog chasing the ball across the beach.


----------



## CanonFanNum1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments about my site! ;D

I used the 1DmkIV a bunch over the weekend for late night sports and early morning nature too... it is quite exciting to know I can push the 1DmkIV up to ISO 12800 and still get a very very usable image. BTW I was at f2.8 too... so the 1DmkIV was the difference between getting the shot and not.

We shall see how well the 1DX does at 51200!!! My 2 cents: for all those complaining about the "lowish" megapixels on the 1DX... I would trade 2 more stops of ISO perf for just about any imaginable increase in megapixels you could throw at me in a heartbeat. No amount of megapixels will fix your blurry image. (On second thought, if your world revolves around landscapes and portraits only... I could see why you'd like more detail. I was just saying I personally would rather ISO perf than megapixels).

To Bayou and Michael... enjoy the 1DmkIV! Push up the ISO and blast away at 10 FPS .


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 31, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Michael_pfh said:
> 
> 
> > I should have never read this thread. Just bought an 1D4 mostly because of all the praisings here.
> ...



I certainly do enjoy my new toy so far. Did some test shots in the park on Sunday - none of those monitor lizards that were hanging out there managed to outswim the AI servo. Speed and image quality are a lot better than on my beloved 7D, did not expect such a big difference. 
"Downgrading" from 1.6x to 1.3x crop seems to be a much less of an issue (in terms of loss of reach) than expected, at least not in combination with my 400 F2.8. The 5mm extra width on the wide end of my 16-35 are just great.


----------

